# Winter in Sicily



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
for many Italian motorhomers, the Ferragosto holiday is coming to an end, and many have already returned home. The forums of www.camperonline.it make interesting reading, especially the impressions of trips to Northen Europe and the UK.
However, for MHF members who may have been considering Sicily as an alternative to Spain for the winter, discovered the following reccomendation at Punta Braccetto, bottom S.W. corner of the Island, near Marina di Ragusa; where the temperature would rarely fall below 16 C. even in mid winter. Don't know it myself, and never enter in the database anything I haven't visited personally - Camping Luminoso, which they say is open all year round. The website should be www.campingluminoso.com
Thanks due to camperonline.it posters
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*More Winter in Sicily*

 Ciao tutti,
Italian motorhomers (camperisti) are very demanding, and very severe in their judgement of aree attrezzate and aree di sosta.
Here are a few comments picked up from camperonline forums, posted by camperisti recently returned from summer hols in Sicily. Prices quoted are top peak season. I think some of these may also have been visited/posted by other MHF members:
Palermo - Green Park, at first sight a bit off-putting, but in fact very near city centre, good friendly service, Euro 20 per day.

Scala dei Turchi, Punta Piccola Park, near Valle dei Templi Agrigento.
On the sea, no shade. good service. Euro 18 per day

Marina di Ragusa, TantoperCamper, very good. Euro 18 per day

Siracusa - Von Platen. Perfect for visiting the town. All services inc. hot showers. Euro 20 per day

Giardini Naxos (near Taormina). Lagani. Good and well placed, but very expensive at Euro 30 per day.

Noto - Noto Parking in Contrada Faldino. Free shuttle bus service to visit town.

Marsala - facing the islands. Localita' San Teodoro. Birgi Nautisubclub.

Realmonte, near Agrigento. Parking Zanzibar, via Cassiopea 2, Lido Rossello.

Buon viaggio.
saluti,
eddied
Hi Peter :wave:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonsoir Eddied,

This mine of information doesn't seem to have had any replies but I've just stumbled on it whilst looking for words of wisdom. Really useful stuff - thanks. We are actually headed for Tunisia straight after Christmas so will be trekking through this lot for the first time.

I was actually looking for the sosta recommended (doubtless by you) for Pompeii. do you recall which it was?
Cheers,
David.


----------

